# Sikes



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Met up with jlindsay and headed to sikes.We got there around 8 AM and fished most of the day.The action was spotty but we did get 12 fish and someone gave us one for a total of 13. All were caught on fiddlers.


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Great catch! Wish I was there fishing too.


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

Nice catch brother. I have been looking forward to going out and catching some sheepies myself!


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice! I might try for a few today, hope there still around.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice Job!:clap


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, that a nice mess there!! Congratulations!!


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Man, it frickin kills me seeing ya'll tear em up all week, and thenevery weekend I go out and waste my time in the cold rain. 

C'MON SOME DECENT WEEKEND WEATHER!!! 

Congrats on the nice catch again, btw.


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

damn i wish i had that kinda catch that day... hope i bump into u agen one day. maybe ill have better luck. thanks for teaching me, i think ill have it down next time i go. probly early next week.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *floridaface (2/4/2010)*damn i wish i had that kinda catch that day... hope i bump into u agen one day. maybe ill have better luck. thanks for teaching me, i think ill have it down next time i go. probly early next week.




Depending on the weather I will probably be going again Monday.


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

> *covertfisherman (2/3/2010)*Man, it frickin kills me seeing ya'll tear em up all week, and thenevery weekend I go out and waste my time in the cold rain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel you....



everything I got a chance to go, it's either super cold + rain or crazy windy.....



Hope I could make another fishing trip down there by March....


----------



## 1ll3g4l (Jan 20, 2010)

Great fishing! At least someones getting action. :clap


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Dang, thats nice bunch of fish. Great catch!!


----------

